# 93 Ga16de... how to clean egr valve??



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

heyy...Does anyone have step by step egr valve cleaning guide. would this cause a lost of power cause of carbon build up?. or sputtering? what chemical do i clean it with?


----------

